# El Río de la Plata



## Miaplacidus (Sep 30, 2008)

SebaFun said:


> Te parece que tanto? Yo sinceramente no lo veo así, un indicador de que el agua es salada es el olor a mar, sin dudas, que desde la playa se siente, pero a la hora de probarla o de tragar agua por alguna ola cretina, no se me hace ni por asomo salado, por lo menos no lo que mas al este, que tragar es salir con los ojos llorosos de tanta sal, y te queda gustito re salado en la garganta por un buen rato si no se toma nada.


No es como en Rocha, pero la salinidad en Atlántida anda entre los 20 y 30 por mil. Muy rara vez está algo más dulce, pero nunca es dulce como en Kiyú por ejemplo.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

El limite antiguamente en Uruguay era Punta Espinillo y del lado argentino Punta Indio,que si te fijas es casi que exacto hasta donde llegan los sedimentos en la foto.
Por conveniencia mutua se fijo Punta del Este y Punta Rasa,pero es obvio que lo correcto seria la opcion original,es decir Punta Espinillo-Punta Indio.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> cómo es eso que los limites del rio de la plata son mas politicos que geograficos...alguien sabe cual seria entonces el verdadero limite del rio? gracias


Eso es por un tema de conveniencia politica de ambos paises.
Si delimitaran el rio a la altura de Punta Espinillo, el resto del Estuario seria considerado como mar y perjudicaria la jurisdiccion sobre su navegacion y sus frutos, dejandolo a merced de naves internacionales.
En cambio, al denominarlo como rio hasta Punta del Este, la jurisdiccion le compete a Uruguay y Argentina, y los buques extranjeros deben someterse a su jurisdiccion.
En definitiva, oficialmente el Rio de la Plata termina en la linea imaginaria que va desde Punta del Este hasta Punta Rasa, sin que eso signifique que en los hechos sea asi.
Las caracteristicas geograficas del estuario no permiten una clasificacion exacta, ya que las aguas del rio, se mezclan con las del oceano, haciendo que su salinidad y cristalinidad sean variables, lo que dificulta que se fije un punto exacto.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

El río de la plata terminaría en si en punta de sayago en Montevideo y mas al sur en argentina... se ve claramente en la influencia de sus aguas marrones, que a veces tocan a Montevideo, pero a veces el agua de Montevideo es mas verde y salada con una clara influencia de océano.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

SebaFun said:


> El río de la plata terminaría en si en punta de sayago en Montevideo y mas al sur en argentina... se ve claramente en la influencia de sus aguas marrones, que a veces tocan a Montevideo, pero a veces el agua de Montevideo es mas verde y salada con una clara influencia de océano.


Eso si el Rio estuviera siempre asi,como en la foto,pero por ejemplo con una sudestada y vientos del sur a los sedimentos los verias mas adentro,no es algo fijo,si te fijas Punta Espinillo-Punta del Indio demarca una superficie bien definida y diferenciada geograficamente del mar exterior,de hecho los libros de geografia antiguos demarcaban exactamente el Rio de la Plata hasta Punta Espinillo-Punta del Indio,se cambio como se comento por conveniencia.
Lo interesante es que aunque en la ciudad de Montevideo haya un poco de mezcla (lo que no quiere decir de que no sea oceano,donde desemboca el Amazonas existe agua dulce hasta 100kms de la costa y y no por eso deja de llamarse Oceano Atlantico) no deja de ser una ciudad atlantica y creo que eso se mantienen en el inconciente colectivo al llamar mar a nuestra costa,aunque oficialmente sea Rio de la Plata.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Es verdad lo que decís, tal cual!


----------



## gonzagplay (Jul 13, 2011)

*rio o cuenca*

es oceano o mar,el rio.... la cuenca del rio de la plata,a mi parecer diria rio amarillo,de acuerdo al color seria asi


----------



## Sebas-1992 (Aug 25, 2010)

Estuario


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

deberian al menos recalcular los limites, poniendo que el rio termine en atlantida o en carrasco...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

gonzagplay said:


> a mi parecer diria rio amarillo,de acuerdo al color seria asi





Bolsilludo said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Es todo un tema, primero que nada hoy en día se debería cambiar el nombre a Río de la Caca, y segundo, sí... no es fácil establecer límites.


----------



## gonzagplay (Jul 13, 2011)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> :cheers:


 se ve a mar ^^


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> deberian al menos recalcular los limites, poniendo que el rio termine en atlantida o en carrasco...


Que beneficio traería?


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> deberian al menos recalcular los limites, poniendo que el rio termine en atlantida o en carrasco...


No hay nada geografico en Atlantida o Carrrasco que indique eso,de hecho desde Punta Gorda hasta Atlantida es un arco arenoso continuo,donde el Rio cambia de caracteristicas y existen accidentes geograficos bastantes notables que demarcan (relativamente) el comienzo de un espejo de agua diferenciado es en Punta Espinillo-Punta del Indio.

No se puede pensar en demarcar el Rio de la Plata sin considerar que existe del otro lado del Rio,de Punta Espinillo/Punta del Indio hacia afuera el rio se abre notoriamente hacia el mar,tomando mas forma de "desembocadura".

De todas formas seria un cambio notable,Montevideo de ciudad rioplatense pasaria a ser una ciudad atlantica.

Otra opcion ,mas interesante y no my alejada de la veracidad cientifica podria ser considerar Punta-Brava/Punta del Indio,esto transformaria a Montevideo en una ciudad mitad rioplatense-mitad atlantica,lo que es muy atractivo...y se relacionaria mas con la historia y los sentimientos historicos de la ciudad.

Seria la opcion que yo preferiria.


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

La realidad es una.

El Río de la PLata es más grande de lo que es, para tener más mar.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Con mis amigos argentinos en Punta del Este yo siempre jodia que de un lado era río y del otro mar, y decia, mira que lindo el río, cuando miraba a Playa Mansa por ejemplo. Jejeje.

Hermoso thread.


----------

